# Auger gearbox issue



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi all:
I have a Craftsman 13 HP 33" blower from 2002. A wonderful machine. This spring all the maintenance was done... belts, tune up oil etc. After the first snowstorm on December 1st I took her out to clear about six inches of snow. Was working great with the wet snow mixture but on my fifth pass out into the street it stopped throwing will proceeding through a plow roll at the street. Thought I might have broken a shear but that was not the case. The pins were fine but apparently the gears in the auger gearbox most likely stripped. The whole gearbox replacement is no longer available and the cost for all the replacement parts with all the labor does not justify the cost. Does anyone know if a front bucket and auger assembly from a smaller but similar Craftsman would bolt up to it??

The model number is 536889250 .


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tear open the gearbox assembly ,watch some youtube and get educated. The gears are still available as not much has changed and was widely used across many brands. The large gear if that's what got worn out is available https://www.ebay.com/itm/Briggs-Stratton-1752500YP-Gear-Worm/333019103349?epid=15025876830&hash=item4d897c4075:g:VWwAAOSw8~NcP9HC
Before you spend $$$ take it apart and ask your questions.We can help you with good pictures.


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you. This is not a venture I have tried before so it will certainly be an education for me.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This is the gear I used on my craftsman, was lucky, only 19.00 + shipping.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Have I swapped auger gearbox's out - yes. On your blower - no. I like to specialize in the older Murray built Craftsman's and there was only a couple of gearboxes used depending on size. If you do that, you'll need to open up the gearbox anyway, so open yours up and see what's wrong with it. There's a rollpin in there that can break or shear off so that's a possible. Another is the gear can be worn, so that's another.
Worst case, you'll know what's wrong with it so what do you have to lose?


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

So I have most of it apart. The last issue is that the impeller shaft will not come out of the housing bearing. I have the three bolts out of the housing and it moves but can't get the shaft out. I do not see a key in the key-way. Any other ideas???


Thanks so much for your assistance.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You really only need the rear main pulley off that model (I believe), remove the bearing retaining nuts, and the shaft and bearing should come right out. Then you can remove the bearing if you want to change it, as it is probably rust/pressed/frozen on the shaft. If the bearing is OK, I would just leave it on the shaft and concentrate on the gear case …. JMHO


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

*More info*

Problem is I can not get the shaft out of the bearing which is stuck in the bearing holder, for lack of a better term. Another issue is that I nicked the shaft with the hammer and now I cannot the the nut back on. Its a fine thread but is seems to be neither US or metric. I took the nut to the local Lowe's to try it out on their test display and it would not go on correctly to either. Any ideas on that???


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

You need to take a close look at the outer most edge of thread and see where you have crushed it. At that point take a fine file and file down a nice bevel all around the end of the thread. At hat point you may be able to get it back on. For the future never hammer directly on the metal. Best to use a piece of aluminum or brass which is softer in between the hammer and the object. DO NOT USE THE NUT AS A POINT OF IMPACT.


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

*Not good news*

Sooooo... :sad2:



I was able to pull the bearing off of the impeller shaft. This unit must have been moving around quite a lot as the back of the case where the shaft enters is oblong to the tune of 3/4 of an inch. There is actually no back bushing visible so regardless of know visible damage the parts inside of the case are junk. Probably not worth the cost of the parts to repair it. It's sad because the power /drive unit are in great shape. Would anyone know if it is possible to bolt up a smaller front end to a 13 horse power end??? Perhaps someone would have a blown power assembly but the front end is god. Just a thought.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Get your gearbox part numbers and then look to ebay for them. I just bought a complete gearbox with all inclusive parts as pictured on the eBay auction. Had a similar situation just 2 weeks ago only to realize the previous OP was a real hack job kind of guy. Ask all your questions before you buy.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Try posting in the parts section for wanting a used bucket?

Maybe eBay, but that route can be ridiculously expensive as well in many cases, but you never know.

If you have a local transfer station, recycle drop off, many people discard old blowers ... really a shame to see what some people discard.

Check you local repair shops, as many times they have a bone yard in back ...

*** I got a couple out of my transfer station for free, one needed an engine and I put a predator on it, another only needed a friction disc and tires, as it had lawn tires on it. ***


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Paid $89.00 in next to brand new condition. That is not money for a complete gearbox. Free is always cheaper but if he wants his blower now then he needs to decide.


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thank you for all the assistance. I went out looking around for new. I much as I like this blower as it as all the option, LOL, I am thinking of a new Ariens SHO 28inch. If I could have easily resurrected her I would have done so but at this point I am going to sell it as a "needs repair" unit. :crying: The back half is great. Easy one pull startup and plenty of power...plus the heated grips and hydrostatic drive that was serviced this Spring. Must be worth a few bucks. No idea what it is worth. Any input on that subject?


Thank you again.


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

*the saga continues*

Haven't had any snow here since this situation started but now everything is apart. Got my hands on the housing but everything inside got chewed so now I need a 33 inch cross shaft to get it back together. That probably will not be the easiest thing to locate. If anyone has any ideas or has one available please let me know. I will post here and all the usual places.
Happy New Year! :grin:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

What's wrong with the auger shaft? If worn, could it be spray welded? May be able to have another one made at a machine shop if desired. 
Another idea would be find another parts machine or swap the auger housing from another unit onto this one, that's how the Searsasaurus was built - one piece at a time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would think that just the brass gear that goes on the 33 inch shaft would be needing replacing, along with probably the gear box bushings and seals.

Or maybe it literally destryed the shaft, which I highly doubt, but could have.

I suppose I will go bring up that schematic.

update, I just looked at what appears to be that bucket, and indeed it has the replaceable brass gear is it is the one I was looking at.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

oneacer said:


> This is the gear I used on my craftsman, was lucky, only 19.00 + shipping.
> 
> Too bad they don't make an aftermarket gear for the Toro Gearboxes!


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

I actually found a place that supposedly has one. I'll find out tomorrow!


Here's hopin'


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Larry Laffer said:


> I actually found a place that supposedly has one. I'll find out tomorrow!


A used machine, bucket assembly or shaft ?

If you're looking for the auger shaft Sears shows it as available and $77 part # 760411MA https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model/11wu03qh7b-000247/craftsman-536889250-gas-snowblower-parts

Other parts sites show it available cheaper https://duckduckgo.com/?q=760411MA&atb=v185-1&ia=web

.


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

I was told about jacks small engines by someone in the forum. The parts are on the way. But thank you!


----------

